# How can I get my label into the shirt



## mrbgsjr (Feb 21, 2011)

Im starting my clothing line and I have my logo/label/tag finished, but I dont know who to call to or how to get my label/tag into the shirt. Any suggestions?


----------



## bsdclothing (Feb 26, 2011)

check out threadbird.com they do handtags on the cheap


----------

